
Sweden’s Unique Defense Against Russian Submarines - vinnyglennon
https://www.warhistoryonline.com/history/swedens-unique-defense-russian-submarines.html/2
======
Breefield
I feel like I just read an Onion article.

~~~
brianwawok
A good one though.

------
fatuna
[http://www.svenskafreds.se/singingsailor/](http://www.svenskafreds.se/singingsailor/)
Not sure if SFW

